# Dumbell press or bench press



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

*Dumb bell press or Bench press*​
Dumb bell Press 5062.50%Bench press3037.50%


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Personally I prefer DB press. Find it stops one arm doing more work than the other if you get me.

What about you lot?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Both.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I get better results from db press. Also, I find bench press to be quite harsh on my rotator cuff, so I avoid it most of the time.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Both. Always try to mix everything up as much as I can.


----------



## Donstifler (Jun 23, 2012)

I personally prefer dumbbell press. That doesn't mean you shouldnt barbell press, true doing dumbbell press will work "#stabilising" muscles more but the bench press dumbbell or barbell press should be a full body exercise. It all comes down to the root of All training! "what are your goals" when you can fully answer that question then you will be in a better position to be able to design a training program that's right for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

I use the barbell for incline bench. Not tried too see how much weight I can shift on a flat bb press in a while


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Both. But i love my BB Bench. ooootttsssss !


----------



## Donstifler (Jun 23, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Both.


Maybe work on improving the range of movement and strength in the rotator cuff. I think everyone including myself has done their rotator cuff in at some point. Such an important muscle and needs to be worked just as much as any other muscle


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Prefer pressing on the Smith now just through less chance of injuries

Lift a bit lighter than I used to about 6 months ago because of increased reps and smaller rest gaps


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

bb flat

db incline


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Both have their place tbh. Mix things up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I use barbell for a few months then db for a few months.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Perfer moer DB work, but add BB in now and again.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I like the bar because it just feels easier to get set up, lifting heavy dumbells into position is the worse part for me, once I am there I love it, I voted DB here for no other reason than I know I am working both sides as equal, not the case with the bar for me.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Iv just started using DB again this week to mix things up and have really p1ssed off an old shoulder injury, and for that reason i voted barbell


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

dumbells when training alone.barbell with a training partner.but generally use both


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

both alternate week to week


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

DB over BB


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

I prefer DB presses because I've progressed more with them, but I work with both BB and DBs in different rep ranges to avoid plateu


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I stick to the db press after dropping 120kgs of barbell onto my sterum and making it nice and flat lol.Use to have that wee process bone protruding out abit tho pushed it in....scary moment


----------



## JAS12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dumbells if alone


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Mx it up.... but I never do BB flat bench


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

both


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I use both. With a barbell I find it puts too much strain on my already f*cked wrist over time, with dumbbells this is not a problem as my wrists are in a more neutral posititon. I was thinking of fabricating a "hammer grip" or "neutral grip" barbell, bit like benching with an EZ curl bar.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

both :thumb:


----------



## MickR (Jul 4, 2012)

i can feel db press working alot more than bench but do both.. but bench press seriously ****s my shoulder


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Smith machine press wrks best 4 me! No need 2 waist energy stableizing it, jst up and dwn, pure compound movent with maximam power! Perfect 4 overloading the chest!! Funny how diff thngs wrk 4 diff people =)


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Barbell because it is a no nonsense get-this-thing-off-my-chest-movement.


----------



## Manners (Oct 16, 2007)

ellis.ben said:


> Smith machine press wrks best 4 me! No need 2 waist energy stableizing it, jst up and dwn, pure compound movent with maximam power! Perfect 4 overloading the chest!! Funny how diff thngs wrk 4 diff people =)


u gonna snap dem shoulders up son


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Manners said:


> u gonna snap dem shoulders up son


I knw yeah.. Hav always struggled with my delts to be honest! Thev always been leen bt ther deffinetly underdeveloped compared 2 the rest of my body..


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Both,

barbell for 6 weeks the dumbbells for 6 weeks


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think either one is better than the other. I tend to train one for a few weeks then swap to the other to stop from getting bored.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Manners said:


> u gonna snap dem shoulders up son


Oh rite i get wat u mean now ha, na smith wrks well with my shoulders, is alot easier on thm thn freeweight bb. I often train alone azwell so the smith is great wen u dnt hav a spotter! Simply lock it up wen yr arms giv way on the negative


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Can you say both


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

always done both only thing i do differently when it comes to chest is my isolation training , splitting upper chest & lower chest into separate workouts. Doing upper chest & triceps one week then lower chest & triceps or shoulders the next week.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Both...push DBs together at the top and squeeze them together....bar, go wide grip and pull your pecs and shoulders together, dont push the bar up let yer pecs do the work. Do that for 1 session and see what ya think...let us know what you think. Youll know youve hit yer chest.


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

Both. Mix it up.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I prefer db's but for some reason gravitate towards the bb most the time, not sure why... think it's to do with the whole 'how much can you bench' thing tbh.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i do both 

but i prefere db


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

BB Bench for me, more weight = more strength = more size. I don't know any 500lb benchers with a small chest


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I spent months stuck on a certain weight on BB. that's when u swapped to dumbbells and pushed through my block and made much better gains. now when I try BB just for fun, I can't believe how unnatural it feels. I must just have a really bad technique lol. Dumbbells for ever more, plus no chance of getting stuck when on you're own.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I do both, I'm practising for a comp in December so work on flat BB press, incline BB press and DB press too. My left arm is a bit lacking so it's clearer when I do a DB press and motivates me to want to see it stronger.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Dummbell work for me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i like both.

incline db

decline bench


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

DB's for me, bench make my shoulders ache, still do it though!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I've always used bench press using a bar and my chest is one of my best parts.

Tbh though with the correct nutrition and workout intensity, either should work.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I prefer db's


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I do both, I'm working on my Bench press at the moment, can still see a clear difference between my left and right arm though.. which annoys me! lol


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

If my bench had supports for a bar I would use it but I'm more than happy with DBs now.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

I switch between the 2, prefer BB though.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Mix it up brother keep your body guessing


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

having problems with my rotator cuff presently after lifting heavy Barbell bench press, moved over to DB, can get just as good a workout without the agony lol


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

1 week bench next week dumbbells start over


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Dumbbells for me! just requires two spotter to help get them up

75's-80's are big!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I change it up roughly every 8 weeks, priority compound is either flat bb bench or slight incline db press.


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

ive decided to go the d/b route due to shoulder injury, i know i should rest it but the gyms a mental illness


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Db's mostly here...


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

slight incline db all the way


----------

